# Sansa View 8GB Bitrate/Audio Quality Question



## Night Shade (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi.

I've used TSF a few times before, and I gotta say, you guys are really helpful!

So, today I need you smart guys to work up your magic again.

I have a question about my Sansa View 8 GB MP3 player. I had a bunch of songs on my old computer. It recently crashed...And I was unable to save any of the songs on an external device. It would take some work, but I bet I can hook up my hard drive to another computer, and grab the music, but I may have an easier way to do this. Could I just copy and paste my entire music library from my Sansa View onto my computer with the same quality audio that I had on my old computer? I don't know if the Sansa View lowers the bitrate or quality of my MP3s when I put them on. I don't know the original kbps, but I do know right now, I *think* if I play one of my songs from my Sansa View, it's playing at 168kps. I'm taking a guess that maybe my old computer played my music at 200+kbps, but I'm just guessing, it may or may not be true, because I still don't know if my MP3 player lowered the bitrate quality (Which is...kinda why I'm asking you guys.)

If anyone could get back to me as soon as they can, that would be great...I'm really wanting to listen to something.

Thanks.


----------



## Night Shade (Feb 8, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Night Shade (Feb 8, 2009)

Uhhh...Double Bump.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

To maximize file recovery, it is imperative that you access the drive as little as possible. For this reason, using a piddly 8GB device would be very risky. If you know what you are doing, you might want to try installing the broken drive as a Slave to your good computer. If you want help or more instructions, post back here, and _please_ be patient.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My understanding is that the devices - be it Sansa, iPOD, or whatever, do not do any compression themselves. All compressing is done in the settings of the computer prior to loading the songs into the divices.

Copying them from the Sansa back to a new HD will get you the same res as whats on the Sansa currently.

That said, they might have been stored at a higher resolution and compressed on their way to the device. In that case what's stored on your Sansa would not be at the same res as what was on your harddrive.


----------

